# Eilean Donan Castle - West Highlands



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Spent the day over on the West Coast in what I think is some of the most beautiful scenery in the country. Eilean Donan Castle is an iconic location and probably one of Scotlands most photographed spots. Famous for appearances in films like Highlander, Loch Ness and Entrapment amongst others.

The castle is normally illuminated at night so getting a silhoutte shot isn't as easy these days. Lovely sunset too. I took loads of shots from about 6.30 to sunset. I won't bore everyone with them but this one was one of my favourites. Not sure if the single star is Jupiter - maybe some of the more learned readers could let me know. This is facing West at about 8.15pm on Sat.

Thanks.


Eilean Donan Castle, Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely shot fella, been here many times - need to get back up to Scotland ASAP!

It's Venus by the way, fainter one below and to the right is Jupiter 

Drew


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

buckas said:


> Lovely shot fella, been here many times - need to get back up to Scotland ASAP!
> 
> It's Venus by the way, fainter one below and to the right is Jupiter
> 
> Drew


Nice one Drew, thanks for that.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love this picture....... 

Picture.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I was in the castle at 8:15 on Sat!! Perfect night for a perfect setting. great shot


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a lovely siloutte sunset, thats for sure. I'd be tempted to crop off some of the lower half to remove the slightly murky looking water, but not too much so as to keep the nice reflection. The colours on the horizon are great. Well done.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

coljshanks said:


> I was in the castle at 8:15 on Sat!! Perfect night for a perfect setting. great shot


Lol, I checked your shots on flickr and spotted my car parked on the other side of the loch. Small world.

Great shots of the Castle btw :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Here's another I took a bit earlier from a slightly different angle.


Eilean Donan Castle - Scottish Highlands Sunset by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

B2ONGO said:


> Here's another I took a bit earlier from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 
> Eilean Donan Castle - Scottish Highlands Sunset by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


I didn't comment on the original (first pic in this thread) as truth be told I didn't think much of it, too dark and muddy despite being liked by others on here.

I often think a second visit to a place can massively improve upon the first and that photo above is a real cracker mate:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm in for the first one Michael, good capture.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that second shot and have to agree the west coast has a lot to offer i used to drive from Peterhead upto Inverness and onto spean bridge , fortwilliam then up to Malliag every Monday morning ready for a trip out to the Atlantic to catch some fish always enjoyed the road all be it a bit crazy when you met an artic


----------

